# I feel like my mind is deteriorating



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

I feel like the constant terror, stress and fear from this blank mind dp is making my mind/brain deteriorate. I feel like I may be getting progressively worse and am crumbling more and more. I don't know what to do...

This is incapacitating me more and more and I'm not sure how much longer I can carry on.


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

You can hold on and you will! There are loads of promising treatments in the pipeline for the next couple of years and mental health is just going to get better and better as technology increases rapidly. Like seriously, the next decade. The mind is capable of incredible change - both bad, and good. We're all here with you.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Wish I didn't have to like your post and wish you didn't have to post this either :/


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Know how you feel. Just wondering if any of you have tried the [Redacted] Kings College treatment? not saying it's the answer just wondering and if it changed anything? the treatment is based around; Clonazepam (sometimes depending it seems) / Lamictal / SSRI


----------

